# Mr Stevenson Anointing.



## Sonitus (Mar 12, 2010)

He really seems to enjoy his strawberry and apple babyfood.

http://i765.photobucket.com/albums/xx29 ... 17edit.jpg
http://i765.photobucket.com/albums/xx29 ... 02edit.jpg
http://i765.photobucket.com/albums/xx29 ... 10edit.jpg
http://i765.photobucket.com/albums/xx29 ... 28edit.jpg
http://i765.photobucket.com/albums/xx29 ... 20edit.jpg


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hahaha, I love the pics! Especially the one showing the teeth and the roof of his mouth. Too funny! :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's so funny! Pictures 1 & 2- how can he be so happy & still have raised quills? He's adorable! Annointing pictures always crack me up. Wish I was as bendy.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

heehee, so cute.


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

someone needs a bath now!!! :lol: too cute!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Awwwwwww


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

What adorable pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------

